# your dual: INFP (Socionics)



## teabiscits (Jun 4, 2009)

has anyone any experience of being in a relationship with your dual? the infp? 

i just finished reading a book called 59 seconds by professor Richard Wiseman.

it was found through research that those who fantasize about achieving a goal are less likely to be successful and you are more unlikely to turn your dreams into reality if you spend too long dreaming about it. this got me to thinking about the INFP/ESTP dynamic since they are the dreamers and you are the doers. 

has anyone had experience of this? have any of you estp's helped an infp to turn their dreams into reality?


----------



## mav04 (Dec 19, 2010)

teabiscits said:


> has anyone any experience of being in a relationship with your dual? the infp?
> 
> i just finished reading a book called 59 seconds by professor Richard Wiseman.
> 
> ...


I would love to know the answer to this one! I didn't know that. I always read you have to invision your goal over and over and feel as though it happened. etc. but, it hasn't worked for me so.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Duality is a term used by Socionics and is not to be confused with MBTI. The theories are vastly different. Are you an INFJ or INFP in MBTI? In Socionics INFP are INFj. Teabiscuts is referring to Socionics.


----------



## mav04 (Dec 19, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> Duality is a term used by Socionics and is not to be confused with MBTI. The theories are vastly different. Are you an INFJ or INFP in MBTI? In Socionics INFP are INFj. Teabiscuts is referring to Socionics.


 What? Oh goodness. You know the funny thing is I took the test on socionics and as INFP. I took the test on MBTI and came out INFP, and the same with this site! I'll have to look into this more. Thanks! I've been so busy and impatient latley. I'll look more into it though..


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

mav04 said:


> I would love to know the answer to this one! I didn't know that. I always read you have to invision your goal over and over and feel as though it happened. etc. but, it hasn't worked for me so.



*Just keep visualizing IT WILL HAPPEN, IT WILL, IT WILL,IT WILL*


----------



## mav04 (Dec 19, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> Duality is a term used by Socionics and is not to be confused with MBTI. The theories are vastly different. Are you an INFJ or INFP in MBTI? In Socionics INFP are INFj. Teabiscuts is referring to Socionics.



If INFP in Myers-Briggs = INFJ in Socionics
and INFJ is dual with ESTP in Socionics, and 
ESTP in Myers-Briggs = ESTP in Socionics then
INFP is dual with ESTJ in Myers-Briggs? and 
INFJ is dual with ESTJ in Socionics? 

Is this logic correct?


----------



## mav04 (Dec 19, 2010)

mav04 said:


> If INFP in Myers-Briggs = INFJ in Socionics
> and INFJ is dual with ESTP in Socionics, and
> ESTP in Myers-Briggs = ESTP in Socionics then
> INFP is dual with ESTJ in Myers-Briggs? and
> ...


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

mav04 said:


> mav04 said:
> 
> 
> > If INFP in Myers-Briggs = INFJ in Socionics
> ...


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

mav04 said:


> By the way, I just read a web site that claims the E is changed to an I to convert from MBTI to Socionics: ₪₪₪ Socionics Study Blogspot ₪₪₪: Myers-Briggs Conversions. You see, that's what I'm talking about-inconsistencies. And there is not just one main source for Socionics. The "business" of Socionics is disorganized. There are people claiming stuff all over the place.


It's an interesting take but it's nothing more than a speculative blog, not to mention wrong. ESFP = ESE and ESFJ = SEE doesn't even line up functionally so that blogger is just grasping at straws with trying to come up with something new. Plus browsing this forum will show how wrong that blog is so...  Stick to information from the16types, the wiki or some members here for accurate information.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

MNiS said:


> It's an interesting take but it's nothing more than a speculative blog, not to mention wrong. ESFP = ESE and ESFJ = SEE doesn't even line up functionally so that blogger is just grasping at straws with trying to come up with something new. Plus browsing this forum will show how wrong that blog is so...  Stick to information from the16types, the wiki or some members here for accurate information.


Of course it is just a blog but I don't see a reason why she has to -stick- to information when she clearly tested as INFp and then %96 INFp on a retest. But of course I am sure you decided she is Fe already 
@mav04 I don't know your specific case, you might be confused OR you are like me, one of those people who believe that there is a gap between functions and definitions, quadras and inter-type relations.

I am very dominantly FiNe but the profile and quadra descriptions and inter-type relations of socionics INFp fits me perfectly, while INFj does not. I am still questioning this and many people are, maybe you would like to check counter-theories here J/P switch - Wikisocion as a start point. There is also an experimentation briefly mentioned which results in the switch being true as much as a coin toss, that is almost half do have the switch and the other half doesn't. I find it interesting and I believe there is a gap from functions to profile descriptions.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)




----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

nichya said:


> Of course it is just a blog but I don't see a reason why she has to -stick- to information when she clearly tested as INFp and then %96 INFp on a retest. But of course I am sure you decided she is Fe already
> @_mav04_ I don't know your specific case, you might be confused OR you are like me, one of those people who believe that there is a gap between functions and definitions, quadras and inter-type relations.


No one _has_ to do anything, I was simply making a recommendation to try to help mav04 avoid misinformation. 

Besides, if you take a look at the reasoning for the blog the blogger misinterprets Se and Si. Even if Se and Si were to be switched that still doesn't support saying ESFJ(Fe-Si) = SEE(Se-Fi) and ESFP(Se-Fi) = ESE(Fe-Si). That's just poor logic and application.


----------



## julienyc (Jun 28, 2015)

In socionics, all intorverts' last letter is opposite in MBTI.
So, an INFP is an INFj in socionics.
So, when people are saying that ESTP's dual is INFP, they are often confusing it with INFj! ESTP's dual is INFJ. INFJ is INFp in socionics.
To check that, google ESTP's and INFP's functions - you will see that their functions are NOT mirror functions. Therefore, ESTPs and INFPs in MBTI are NOT duals. In fact, in socionics, they are considered a "conflict" combination which is very... very accusrate from my experience.In socionics, all intorvert's last letter is opposite in MBTI.
So, an INFP is an INFj in socionics.
So, when people are saying that ESTP's dual is INFP, they are often confusing it with INFj! ESTP's dual is INFJ because INFJ is INFp in socionics.
To check that, google ESTPs and INFPs functions - you will see that their functions are NOT mirror functions. Therefore, ESTPs and INFPs in MBTI are NOT duals. In fact, in socionics, they are considered a "conflict" combination which is very... very accurate from my experience.
In MBTI, INFP's dual is ESTJ. In socionics, INFp's (who is an INFJ in MBTI) dual is ESTP.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

The models are different. One has a conditional objectivity applied to it's model's functions. MBTI shows the objective preferences of types, regardless if they are objective personality types or not. Objective portion of introverts is unconscious; subjective portion is conscious. MBTI shows introverts id, since that is what people perceive of the introverts objective world. Useful for typing into 16 groups objectively, but not useful for understanding cognition.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

julienyc said:


> In socionics, all intorverts' last letter is opposite in MBTI.


Not necessarily: J/P switch - Wikisocion


----------

